# Jake Langley ...jazz guitarist



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I saw Jake Langley today at the Uptown Waterloo Jazz Festival.

He was VERY impressive. He played with a fellow on a Hammond B3 and a drummer.

Just wondered if anyone else has seen him, knows of him or has any of his CD's.

I would certainly recommend seeing him, if you have the opportunity.

Jake Langley HOME

Be sure to check out the videos of him playing if you look at his sight. I'm almost certain that one of the videos was done (in the past) here in Waterloo. Also, check out his gear list and weep.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Who was the B# player?... He's played with Doug Riley and Joey Defranesco


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Who was the B# player?... He's played with Doug Riley and Joey Defranesco


Hi shoretyus...The B3 palyer's name was mentioned several times but I can't find his name in the programme booklet.
He is apparently quite well known in Canada and I'm guessing that his first name might be "Ken" or "Steve" and his last name was something like "Zalinski" ....it ended in "ski" for sure. *Please, let me know if you think you know who he is/might be. *

BTW..You would have loved his playing...combined with his skills, the Leslie was killer !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Doug Riley passed away a few years ago.

Sounds like it might have been Bernie Senensky on organ.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin...Thanks (....at least I got the ski/sky part...LOL)

Bernie Senensky 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I saw Langley with Joey D. and Terry Clarke (on drums) a few years ago. I enjoyed his playing but he didn't knock my socks of as far as jazz guitar players go. Interesting enough, a very reliable source recently told me that Langley had an opportunity to play and record with Joey D. on a regular basis which would have really propelled his career. Unfortunately he did something that really pissed off Joey D. and his management and became blacklisted by the "A" players for some time. I don;t know what his status is now.

On a side note regarding Joey D., I recently saw him with David Sanborn when they were in town. They played all Sanborn's tunes which were nice but two tunes blew me away. One was a blues that Joey sang and I have to say that he has a killer blues voice. The other was a ballad off Sanborn's latest CD where Joey played the bass with his feet, rhythm with his left hand, and launched into an amazing (and tastey) trumpet solo using his right hand.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh Yeah...Joey D is THE MAN !!!!! I've seen Jake play with him a couple of times.
Quite like Jake's CD's (which Joey is sideman on one of them).
He is a sweetheart of a guy too. Can't imagine him pissing off Joey D....but you never know do you.

Cheers
pete


----------

